# New here from Minnesota!



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi MystikalWolf,

Welcome to the forum. Everyone has a unique experience with horses and techniques may work for some and not for others. Regardless, we want to maintain the friendly atmosphere here at HorseForum.com. While it is inevitable that members will have differing opinions, we would like to see everyone express them as amicably as possible so that this community continues to be a resource horse lovers can enjoy.

Please let me know ASAP if you see or experience any of the trolling you described, as it will not be tolerated here.

Once again, welcome


----------



## MystikalWolf (Nov 28, 2006)

Administrator said:


> Hi MystikalWolf,
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Everyone has a unique experience with horses and techniques may work for some and not for others. Regardless, we want to maintain the friendly atmosphere here at HorseForum.com. While it is inevitable that members will have differing opinions, we would like to see everyone express them as amicably as possible so that this community continues to be a resource horse lovers can enjoy.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the welcome...way back in November 2006! :roll: 
I guess I lost the link to this site...and I've only just found it again...so here I am back!  

I agree with what you say about each and everyone having their own techniques and opinions...and that is a good thing...that is how we all learn.  

What I was refering to is people who are downright mean and nasty and go in for the kill so to speak on people for voicing an opinion different to what they have and usually they have their "click" to help them out in the attack too!  

And I've found it's usually if someone voices an opinion different to someone in a "click"...I've seen it drive long standing member's off because they want no part of such a board.  

I truly hope to make some friend's and learn some thing's from other's here.  

I will definately let you know if I get anything like the blatant 7 page attacks I got from one site...in the end myself and my Husband were permanently banned and we both had said nothing nasty back to any of them...and as for those doing the attacking for 7 pages...well,I guess it helped them having the new Administrator in their "click!"  

Now I have seen one name familiar from that other site here...and that person did their fair share of the attacks too...all I will say is I am here to be a part of a horse community to learn and make Friend's...and I just hope to be given the chance to prove I am not an instigator...I am 50 years old and do not want or need that childish behaviour in my real life.What I will say to end my post is...people should think about the hurtful thing's they say to people...just because it is word's on a computer screen...there is a real person on the other end...and a kind word has a much nicer effect...to think you may brighten someone's day who may be down and depressed with a kind word...other than making a depressed person feel even more alone with a hurtful word!


----------

